

R.I.P. Google Wonderwheel - blatherard
http://searchengineland.com/official-the-google-wonder-wheel-is-gone-84105

======
nostrademons
It's not necessarily dead forever, it's just that we don't currently have the
engineering resources to bring it back in a stable way and don't have a
timeline we can commit to for when those resources will become available.

